# Powerpoint Schreibschutz bei Mac



## derpfaff (29. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe diesmal ein Problem mit Poweerpoint unter Mac. Und zwar nutzen wir Office 2004 (für Mac  ) und müssen eine Datei verschicken, wollen die aber so sichern, dass sie nur betrachtet, jedoch nicht geändert werden kann. Bei Google finde ich immer nur die Anleitung für Windows (Extras -> Optionen -> ... ), aber bei Mac existiert kein "Optionen" und auch sonstwo ist nicht die Möglichkeit zu finden, ein PW einzugeben.

Falls ihr eine Möglichkeit kennt oder wisst, wo ich suchen muss: Danke

Gruß,
derPfaff


----------



## michaelwengert (29. August 2007)

Hast du schonmal im Speichern Dalog geschaut?
Also hier bei mir ( Office 2007) gibts da dann unten links den Button "Extras" und da dann "allgemeine Optionen"

Michael


----------



## derpfaff (29. August 2007)

Ja, daran hatte ich auch gedacht. Aber leider steht ausgerechnet diese Option nicht dabei.
Danke trotzdem 

Gruß,
derPfaff


----------

